# Hotronix� Releases Fusion IQ� Heat Press with Smart Controller



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix® Releases Fusion IQ™ Heat Press with Smart Controller*

New for 2018, the Hotronix® Fusion-IQ™ heat presses feature an updated control panel with enhanced functionality. The controller gives the owner or manager the capability to track heat press performance, employee performance and heat press maintenance from anywhere. 

Information is tracked in the web-based portal and can be accessed from the controller, computer, or mobile phone. Reports can be run to streamline operations for faster, more efficient production. 

Enhancements include a larger, sharper LCD screen with a wider viewing angle, improved self-diagnostics, pop-out controller replacement and SD data card/cloud backup. The new controller is more responsive and 94% faster.

Press operators can be managed from a dedicated web-based account and reports can be generated based on each individual’s productivity. Active and idle time, application error, number of hits, print pressure and more can be generated for single or multiple days. Self-diagnostic capabilities reduce guesswork and the need to contact tech support.

With its ability to help streamline production and provide a window into the performance of your business assets, the IQ is engineered to enhance control of your press and your business, giving you a competitive edge. 

To find out more, go to https://goo.gl/PCx9kE

For more information, call Hotronix at (800) 727-8520 or visit www.hotronix.com. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

